# WTF !! Is she a nut job!!



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Ex Finnish Health minister making some incredible claims regarding the Swine Flu virus jab. 

Can it be??? 

Steve, you know those parts of the planet - is she known for these claims?

or is she a known nutter?

I have to admit, given the last minute adjustment to the vaccine for expectant mums and children, and the doubt about taking it in the first place and recently Spains authorities saying things like "No, no, nothing to worry about, just being over cautious really"...... I'm seriously questioning A) the benefit of this jab and B) the implications long term.

It would be very usefull to know if her claims re-change in law in USA from the 70's is correct and now people get nothing in conpensation if things go wrong.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I didnt listen to it all, but having worked in the NHS and seen how the pharmaceutical industry manipulates and uses peoples health to make fortunes, then I'm sure shes right, altho I dont think they're trying to reduce the population, she's gone a bit "nutty" with that. Its simply a great money spinner!!! 

As a matter of interest, I wouldnt allow my kids or my immediate family to have this flu jab under any circumstances - its a rip off!!!The benefits as I undertand them are that this vaccine has a 25% success rate (success at what tho?? reducing the symptoms, stopping deaths???)and as far as they can tell, there is also a 25% risk of possible side effects altho the long term side affects are not yet known!! 

Swine Flu, is flu and as deadly as flu! The injection is a con in my opinion!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Xose said:


> Ex Finnish Health minister making some incredible claims regarding the Swine Flu virus jab.
> 
> Can it be???
> 
> ...




There's been doubts for a long time on this, since the news of the vaccination came out....and when we took our daughter to the hospital on Friday there were children in the waiting room who had received the vaccination and were suffering badly from reactions to it.

More money for the pharmaceutical organisations. It's an X File, liberally coated in the Matrix and deep fried in a paranoid conspiracy theory. :spy:

I'm just going to stock up my cupboards with chicken soup, Olbas Oil, lemon & honey and paracetamol.

Tally.x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> There's been doubts for a long time on this, since the news of the vaccination came out....and when we took our daughter to the hospital on Friday there were children in the waiting room who had received the vaccination and were suffering badly from reactions to it.
> 
> More money for the pharmaceutical organisations. It's an X File, liberally coated in the Matrix and deep fried in a paranoid conspiracy theory. :spy:
> 
> ...


I swear by natural remedies like those whenever possible, well I am an alternative therapist
The pharmaceutical companies have many government ministers in their pockets and are constantly pushing for natural remedies such aromatherpy, herbalism, homeopathy etc to be banned as being dangerous. What they don't tell people is that at least 3rd of people taking up beds in hospitals are there as a result of taking the poisonous substances they push at us. 

Veronica


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> I swear by natural remedies like those whenever possible, well I am an alternative therapist
> The pharmaceutical companies have many government ministers in their pockets and are constantly pushing for natural remedies such aromatherpy, herbalism, homeopathy etc to be banned as being dangerous. What they don't tell people is that at least 3rd of people taking up beds in hospitals are there as a result of taking the poisonous substances they push at us.
> 
> Veronica


Definately! I used to be a type 2 diabetic and was told I'd have to take medication for the rest of my life and there was no cure - I stopped eating sugar and flour based food and it went, just like that! I havent had diabetes or the medication for 7 years!! So if its that easy, why is there a diabetes epidemic?? cos the pharma industry makes squilllions

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Definately! I used to be a type 2 diabetic and was told I'd have to take medication for the rest of my life and there was no cure - I stopped eating sugar and flour based food and it went, just like that! I havent had diabetes or the medication for 7 years!! So if its that easy, why is there a diabetes epidemic?? cos the pharma industry makes squilllions
> 
> Jo xxx


This always gets me mad jojo and then I have to get on my soap box 
It is a well know fact that type 2 diabetes can be controlled and in some cases completely reversed with diet. Yet the medical profession continue to push noxious substances at us which can often have severe side effects.
There was a a programme on ITV the other night about Statins which are given to reduce cholesterol and peope who have had terrible side effects from them who never even had any symptoms beofre. Instead of putting people on diets of foods which lower cholesterol and cutting out foods which are high in cholesterol they give them poison.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Veronica said:


> This always gets me mad jojo and then I have to get on my soap box
> It is a well know fact that type 2 diabetes can be controlled and in some cases completely reversed with diet. Yet the medical profession continue to push noxious substances at us which can often have severe side effects.
> There was a a programme on ITV the other night about Statins which are given to reduce cholesterol and peope who have had terrible side effects from them who never even had any symptoms beofre. Instead of putting people on diets of foods which lower cholesterol and cutting out foods which are high in cholesterol they give them poison.


I'm with you 100% on this one Veronica. My dad's on statins and has (albeit borderline) diabetes. He reacts badly to the statins - in fact has never felt right since he started taking them.

They came over to spend 6 weeks with us in the summer. At times he'd often forego the statins - especially as it was a holiday for them and they were enjoying a few glasses here and there! They both ate really well - probably too much really - loads of homecooked food with fresh produce - lots of fiesta stuff as well at other members of the family.....I was really worried as I knew that he'd have an analysis when he returned to the UK - thinking "Oh sh!t, all that food I've cooked for him and all the wine he's been enjoying - if the results are bad he's gonna blame me!!". You know what? The analysis results were the lowest he's ever had!!!:clap2: Something to be said for a healthy homecooked diet made with fresh produce, lots of fresh air - and just removing that dreadful symptom we all seem to get "Stress"!!! I think too many spend too much time worrying about stuff and not getting down to the basics, the simpler things in life. God it's short enough, anyway.

Tally.x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had this jab the first time in my life I have ever had a flu jab. No adverse reaction.
I have never had a cold or flu in my life.
The reason I had the jab was because the Hajj will soon be over and when pilgrims come back into Egypt after visiting Mecca they bring all sorts of illnesses with them and if you come down with swine flu here you are subjected to quarantine something I don't want.
The thing is if you really have the flu I believe you couldn't go outside anyway so what the quarantine thing is all about I have no idea.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> This always gets me mad jojo and then I have to get on my soap box
> It is a well know fact that type 2 diabetes can be controlled and in some cases completely reversed with diet. Yet the medical profession continue to push noxious substances at us which can often have severe side effects.
> There was a a programme on ITV the other night about Statins which are given to reduce cholesterol and peope who have had terrible side effects from them who never even had any symptoms beofre. Instead of putting people on diets of foods which lower cholesterol and cutting out foods which are high in cholesterol they give them poison.


Statins, heck, dont start me on Statins! They were the bain of my life! I used to do some study collation work for a pharma company in the UK. I KNOW that they "massaged" the figures to make their claims - altho what claims ??? Apparently in the USA, Statins have to have a disclaimer on them to say that they dont prevent heart disease or coronaries!

In fact I go one step further and question whether high cholesterol is a cause or a symptom of heart problems (cos I would say the figures I dealt with suggested the latter)! They need to work that out before they start lowering it - cos "they" also reckon that low cholesterol is a sign of cancer - but they keep that one quiet! I've witnessed some terrible untruths and manipulations of facts

Jo xxxx


----------



## Prioryman (Jul 29, 2009)

There is some truth in what she states, however she is still a "nutter"
*FACT:*

Seasonal flu viruses (which mutate every year) kill between 250,000 and 500,000 people a year.

The symptoms produced by the current strain of swine flu resemble those of seasonal flu - fever, coughing, muscle aches and extreme tiredness - but it also appears to cause diarrhoea.

The currrent H1N1 virus contains genetic elements from North American swine flu, North American avian (bird) flu, and human and swine flu strains normally found in Asia and Europe. According to the Centres for Disease Control it is "an unusually mongrelised mix of genetic sequences".

The most lethal flu pandemic of the past century was also caused by a swine flu strain.* One billion people are thought to have contracted "Spanish flu" in 1918-19*, of whom around *50 million were killed* - although the death toll could have been much higher.

In 1976, an Army recruit at Ford Dix, New Jersey, complained that he was feeling tired and weak. He died the following day. After Swine flu was diagnosed panicked officials persuaded Gerald Ford that the entire population needed vaccination. About 40 million people were vaccinated before another fear took hold - *that the vaccine was more dangerous than the disease - and the programme was aborted.*

The WHO's pandemic alert level has been raised a notch to level 4. Level 5 is considered a pandemic - with "sustained community-level transmission" in at least two countries - and level 6 a full-scale global pandemic affecting more than one region in the world. 

Just something to read. Here in the UK they are gearing up for the coming winter season, without going into to detail we might and I say might  be in for a shock......

John


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

It seems like there's always some health scare about some disease that is about to wipe us all out. I have not known anybody personally that has died of any of the highly publicized diseases such as AIDS/HIV, mad cow, bird flu or whatever. It would appear that all of us on this board have lived through all of these scares so far.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Xose said:


> Ex Finnish Health minister making some incredible claims regarding the Swine Flu virus jab.
> 
> Can it be???
> 
> ...


I had to switch off before I got to the end of the clip - I think the answer is :nod: yes, she's a nutter :loco:. It does say she's EX minister of health, possibly due to her own mental health.
HOWEVER - I do have lots of questions myself about mobile phones and the antennas/ arials they need, I am sure they DO cause illnesses.
I am also sure that genetically modified seeds and foods that contain them will do more harm than good.
And I'm sure that the power wielded by pharmacuetical companies has a lot to do with the government recommendations on vaccines for swine flu. Give me Propolis any time!

I don't think anybody's trying to reduce the world's population - where's the money in that ? You need people to buy the mobile phones, paella made with gentically modified rice, and the latest wonder drug for the latest pandemia!!

And yes Warren D,
It would appear that all of us on this board have lived through all of these scares so far. 
Otherwise we'd a have a little difficulty writing on the Forum!!


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And yes Warren D,
> It would appear that all of us on this board have lived through all of these scares so far.
> Otherwise we'd a have a little difficulty writing on the Forum!!


Well spotted. It was just my little joke.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Warren D said:


> Well spotted. It was just my little joke.


 
Just checking Warren


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I had to switch off before I got to the end of the clip - I think the answer is :nod: yes, she's a nutter :loco:. It does say she's EX minister of health, possibly due to her own mental health.
> HOWEVER - I do have lots of questions myself about mobile phones and the antennas/ arials they need, I am sure they DO cause illnesses.
> I am also sure that genetically modified seeds and foods that contain them will do more harm than good.
> And I'm sure that the power wielded by pharmacuetical companies has a lot to do with the government recommendations on vaccines for swine flu. Give me Propolis any time!
> ...


So, nutter aside  it's jabs all round then?

By the way, reference "all of us on this board" - don't want to worry you but go back a couple of years on the posts and see if that still rings true  I think you'll find we have a higher turn over of people than Real Madrid managers.... and that's high

I'm sure they're all safe and sound having found a life now 

Xose
P.S. Was HIV/AIDS one of those scare tactics then. Bloody hell, you can't trust anything the beeb tells you can you?


----------

